# Will any LED light fixture grow plants?



## tubamanandy (28 Sep 2016)

Will any LED light fixture designed for planted aquariums grow plants? 

Reason I ask is I have a generic 28w 6500k unit for my 3ft tank and it was relatively cheap and the company that produces it dont supply PAR readings or any other information. Ive always struggled growing plants despite providing good consistent CO2, circulation, etc - could my lighting be the weak point?


----------



## alto (29 Sep 2016)

tubamanandy said:


> could my lighting be the weak point?


sure ... when looking at inexpensive LEDs, the intensity can be v.e.r.y low (even compared to old T8 fluorescents) - low intensity LED especially becomes an issue with deeper tanks as energy through water is much less than energy through air - strangely there are quite a few companies that report PAR through air rather than water, despite the lights being designed (?) & marketed for aquarium use 

Do you know which LED's are used in the lamp?


----------



## zozo (29 Sep 2016)

Taking what Alto says in consideration it all comes down to what do you want to grow..  Just plants is a bit to vague.. But yes any led will grow plants but not the oher way around you can't grow any plant with any led..

I keeping 3 tanks at the time all have different types of leds above it and all grow plants pretty good even without co2. But there are some kinds off plants i'm not equipped for in the way i did set it up.

My best guess is your plant choice rather might be the weak point.


----------



## rebel (29 Sep 2016)

Without knowing your full tank specs/size, fert regimen, tank parameters, full stock list and multiple pictures of full tank, close ups of plants, it's hard to know.  

28W over a 3 footer is very low light though. I would triple that amount and see.


----------



## Kai McNeil (29 Sep 2016)

i had this issue i was running 2 Arcadia stretch LED lights which had a very low PAR value at substrate level, In the end i went and brought a tmc grobeam 1500 ultima..............Since then no issues whatsoever. 
Im growing a dwarf hairgrass carpet which can be tricky, but its growing like a weed!


----------



## tubamanandy (29 Sep 2016)

Looking like light is my issue - I have a 28W fixture over a 20 gall tank which is quite deep, 72cm x 35cm x 50cm (50cm is quite deep I guess for penetration)


----------



## Timon Vogelaar (30 Sep 2016)

For other fixtures;
http://www.ukaps.org/forum/index.php?threads/42696/

Verstuurd vanaf mijn HTC One met Tapatalk


----------



## tubamanandy (30 Sep 2016)

Thanks for that - most helpful !


----------



## rebel (1 Oct 2016)

Wow 50cm depth. You are going to need some very focused lights. 

Try adding a chihiro A series light and observing growth. Two of should give you plant of light and they are dimmable if any issues.


----------



## tubamanandy (1 Oct 2016)

Anyone using an AquaLighter 2 , seem a really interesting product.

http://www.aqualighter.com/aquascape.html?language=gb


----------



## MatusG (1 Oct 2016)

Hi Tubamanandy. I have the 36cm version of aqualighter 2 on my 40cm cube and i'm very happy with it and a lot of plants are growing nicely. The only problem is that if you want to dimm it you need to find special dimmer for the output voltage which is not 12/24V i think it is 46V or replace the power source for one with dimming option.

Quick shot from my cube







Odoslané z môjho iPad cez Tapatalk


----------



## tubamanandy (2 Oct 2016)

I thought it had a dimmer (but not sunrise/sunset) ?


----------



## MatusG (2 Oct 2016)

Only aqualighter 3 does have the sunrise/ sunset. What you should look for is the new aqualighter aquascape version. http://www.nanoshrimp.ch/aqualighter-aquascape-inklusive-dimmer-60cm.html


Odoslané z môjho iPad cez Tapatalk


----------

